# How would you paint your Vulture Gunship?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I am currently making up a forgeworld Vulture Gunship for my brother and was working out if i should paint it in the parent Guard Colours or as a Navy support colour scheme?

If you had one which would you choose?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

As I understand it, the Vulture is a staple of the Imperial Navy. I'd keep it as such. It'll just add that much more character to the army.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

What is it reason for being? If an aerial asset I would keep it's Navy colours. However if it is support for Drop Troops etc, I would lean more to a Guard colour scheme.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, in the intrest of one unit in your army being another color, I would say stick to the scheme if you're using it as fire support. If it's more of a display piece then an actual fight model, paint it Navy.

-Dirge


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

If it's an army centrepiece, it should be the colours of the parent regiment.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Depends the nature of the Regiment. If its a Drop Regiment then go with the Parent colour scheme. Units like the Eyslians have Vultures seconded to them perminatly so they would be painted in the unit colours, insignia etc. 

If its not a Drop Regiment then go with a Navy Colour Scheme but keep it within the nature of the camoflague of the regiment. Just make sure the unit insignia is differnt. The Navy generally paint their craft in camoflague suitable to the enviroment.

Or even better ask Werty himself


----------

